# Noob with a 600 setup-Ak x Bubblegum, WW x Bubblegum



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

Im a noob, but a very experienced mycologist, so I have no doubt I will succeed. 
Heres the setup:
Homebox Large (3.2'x3.2'x6.6')
600 digital with MH and HPS bulbs
6" coolhood
6" 424cfm exhaust fan hooked to the coolhood
6" flanges installed in homebox
4" inline turbo fan hooked to a 4" carbon filter
19" oscillating fan

Ak47 x Bubblegum and White Widow x Bubblegum are germinating now.  I will be using LST.  Soil is fox farm ocean forest and fox farm grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom nutrients.

I will be keeping this log updated, as I am positive I will need all of your help.

Thank you so much, and keep up the awesome posts, you guys rock!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 29, 2009)

Gotta love duct tape   Connecting the dryer ducting with just those flange clamps can be a pain in the butt to get air tight isn't it?


----------



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

ya, lol, I improvised with the duck tape. I didnt order enough clamps so screw it. 
Im germinating 24 seeds, I figure some wont germ, and then half will be male, then I can pick the best 6 females. Im going to stick the seedlings in small cups, then Ill transfer into maybe a 1 gallon pot, then a 5gal right before flower.


----------



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

start lst on 2nd week, veg for 6 weeks, flower for +-63 days. I guess I should start the ff grow big on the 2nd week too, huh?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 29, 2009)

id start germing less at first.
if you dont get as many fems as you want
then more light for the plants. so youll make it up
in yield anyways i figure. and once you transfer from the cups
you should put them in at least a 2gal pot. i transfered from 16oz
cups to 2gal pots and in no time theyre looking like they want another transplant. good luck. nice setup too


----------



## Relentless999 (May 29, 2009)

thanks buddy!  Im getting so excited. I have wanted to grow mj for YEARS!


----------



## Relentless999 (May 30, 2009)

Im taking temps right now.. I have the thermometer on the bottom of the tent, under the light.. Is this the right place to put it? Should I put it close to the light, or the bottom is fine?  or mid way up in the tent?

thanks!


----------



## Relentless999 (May 31, 2009)

well the setup moves the air out of the tent really well.. only problem is the room that the tent is in isnt that big.. once the air exits the tent, it just sits in the room, and then the hot air is later sucked in, causing a whopping 92* temps.. the room itself is as hot as the tent..
I know I need to run the exhaust out of the room, but I cant go to the attic and the room only has 1 window, which is in the front of the house.. I dont think its the best idea to run the exhaust out that window.. 
I know I could get a small portable ac off ebay but I think the most they will lower is like 8*.. 
maybe I could just crack the window and leave the room door open?
I could move it to my room, where I know I could run the exhaust out a window, but I have 2 cats in that room, and would surely end up with hairy smoke, and the cats would probably play with the tent alot.. they are declawed, but still.
what do u guys think? my seeds are about done germinating, so I need to find a solution fast!

thanks!


----------



## redjeep (May 31, 2009)

Be careful with that exhaust! This looks like a well concealed room.Dont ruin it with the exhast.Make sure to use a filter. Try lookin somewhere that exits from roof. If possible tap into a batroom vent,dryer vent to outside.


----------



## Relentless999 (May 31, 2009)

ya its got a carbon filter and everything. but there is no way to exhaust out of this room except through the front window. which in my mind is stupid.  I guess I should start thinking about moving it to my room, where it stays cool, and I could run the exhaust out the back window, thats not a problem. hell if need be, I could even run my small window unit in that room. the only thing Im worried about with that room is the cats.  1, hair, two, the cats playing with the tent.
what do yall think?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Relentless999 (May 31, 2009)

I found some metal mesh Im going to tape over the holes, any ideas to keep the cats off the tent or to keep em from messing with it?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 1, 2009)

crap.  out of 24 seeds only 5 germinated . im germing more.
Im getting my soil and ph adjusters tomorrow.
Tonight Im going to put some water in a bucket so the chlorine evaporates out of the water..
I plan on starting LST and nutes on the 2nd week of veg.
I have tiger bloom, grow big, and big bloom or whatever, the 3 FF nutes.. Im using FF ocean forest soil.
Do I use a mixture of big bloom and grow big during veg?

thanks!, and anything else Im missing, I would love to hear suggestions!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont know anything about FF products so
couldnt really answer that but id say no. just grow big for veg.
but someone whos got experience with their products can give
you a more definite answer.
IMO. id say forget about leaving the water out to evaporate the
chlorine, go check out my grow journal in my signature, all my plants
are green as can be and i dont do that. although i said in my opinion.
and 5 out or 24? eek thats not good
good luck man


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 1, 2009)

Petco(pet store)... $3.90... APS/AAPC?? tap water conditioner.. it will last me 3-4 crops. say you have a beta and need it for filling the tank when cleaning.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well the ak x bb and ww x bb didnt sprout.. only 5 out of 24 germinated and then all 5 didnt sprout...

Anyways, I germinated some stinky sweet pea, a local killer strain, and some cave, which I have been told is a snowcap cross.  I finished off a couple of cave plants and they were killer.  

Also, I added a homebox small, 400mh, 4" fan and 4" carbon filter to the mix for veg..
The flowering chamber in veg mode is on 18 hrs light 6 hours dark.  rh is usually about 40% and temp is 71* when dark and 79* when light.  The 600mh is about 27" above the soil..
Fox farm ocean forest soil.  starting fox farm nutes at 2weeks, along with lst. plan to veg for 6wks. distilled water for now, when I start nutes at 2wks then ill adjust the ph.

I have some lowlife hindu kush vegging, along with a dinafem blue hash and a dinafem cali hash..
On the way is white labels super skunk, white labels double gum, and some more blue hash and cali hash.

Heres stinky sweet pea and caves.. 
6 days after putting in the soil. took 2 days to sprout, so they have been out of the soil for 4 days..
How are they looking?


----------



## str8t0thetop (Jun 12, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks.


man, the tent has been running fine ever since I put it together and all of the sudden it tripped the breaker..
***.
any ideas?
its only a 600mh, 6" fan, 4" fan, 19" oscillating fan.. i really dont want it to trip again since Im adding a 400mh and a 4" fan to the setup.


----------



## skallie (Jun 13, 2009)

i was about to wish you good luck until i read your cats are declawed.

NICE

skallie  i wonder what i would be like having no finger or toe nails


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 14, 2009)

thx


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 14, 2009)

i would place the thermometer at the plant level


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 14, 2009)

it is. thanks


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 15, 2009)

Update.. 11 days from putting seed in soil.. 9 days from seed above soil..
They arent as bright as in the pic, the light was on.
How are they looking?
Plan to start the nutes on day 14.
A little more than half are stinky sweet pea, the rest are caves, a snowcap cross.
They are really starting to get gain size now!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 16, 2009)

no one has anything to say about these guys? how are they looking? this is my first time.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just watered with half the recommended fox farm big bloom nutrients.  Ill add in grow big in the next watering.

Anyways, after watering I noticed there are some roots coming out the drain holes.  Im guessing its time to transplant, right?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 3, 2009)

Heres an updated pic of the crop... They arent even a month old..
Tell me what you think, this is my first grow..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121243&stc=1&d=1246661982
IMG_4033.JPG


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Beautiful my friend! They really look nice and healthy, your well on your way to a nice harvest!


                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks man, that means a lot coming from you.  I cant tell you how much I appreciate your responses to my threads..


----------



## Locked (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking really good........nice job...


----------



## smokybear (Jul 3, 2009)

Everything is looking great so far. Good job my friend. I also have some white widow going in my closet. I wish you the best of luck and I'm sending some green mojo your way. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good man :watchplant:


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks guys! Im so excited!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 10, 2009)

holly crap these things have grown..  On Thursday they made 5weeks.. The tallest is at like 18-19" and the smallest is like 14". I was going to flip the lights on the 6th week, but I went ahead and did it today, so they have been in veg 5 weeks and 1 day from seed..
I took out the 72k lumen 600w mh, and put in a 600hps agromax 95k lumen..

I originally ordered my system with the growbright 600hps, but they were out and sent me the growmax.. they said it was a $58 upgrade for free.  is the growmax really better than the growbright?

Im so excited!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 11, 2009)

here they are right before I switched to the hps..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122091&stc=1&d=1247285155


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thought I would share the rest with you all.. you have helped me so much. thank you!
#5 is lowlife hindu kush flowering at just short of a month old.. #6 is double gum, # 7 is cali hash and blue hash. #8 is a dutch passion blue berry with clones under the dome..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122092&stc=1&d=1247286565
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122093&stc=1&d=1247286565
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122094&stc=1&d=1247286565
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122095&stc=1&d=1247286627
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122096&stc=1&d=1247286627
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122097&stc=1&d=1247286627
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122098&stc=1&d=1247286658
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122099&stc=1&d=1247286658


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 11, 2009)

damn. no love for the noob?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 12, 2009)

guess not! I was for sure that a good bit of pics would get some comments, but I guess I was wrong


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 12, 2009)

Greetings Relentless, and congrats on a fine looking grow. I wanted to chime in on the fox farm thing. This is the only kind I have used in about 6 grows. In my opinion you will easily learn what your plants want. I always use it according to the bottle.  for your current grow


----------



## nvthis (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the square pots. They are hard to come by locally. I would love to get some. Nice plants too


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122680&stc=1&d=1247627672
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122681&stc=1&d=1247627672
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122685&stc=1&d=1247628280


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

All is lookin good brother.Mind if I ask a couple questions?Did you experience necrosis(yellow to brown older fan leaves) @ anytime?If so how did you react?Happy w/ the nutes?
 Lookin good 2 me!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 19, 2009)

This is insane. Today I have confirmed 16 out of 17 females with the one left undetermined.. No males yet..

Rh is about 50%, 12hrs when light is on temp is 78*, 12hrs when light is off temp is 69*. Fox farm OF soil and Fox Farm trio, havent used tiger bloom on them yet. next watering. 10.24sqft with agromax 600hps bulb/95,000 lumens. vegd 5wks with a 600mh 72k lumen.
This was really fire bag seed. one called cave and other called stinky sweet pea.


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks good my friend!! Keep up the good work. 


The only advice I have for you is in regards to your pictures. Do not host them off this site. Always upload them directly to MP.  For one, other hosting sites delete them. I'd like to see your pictures but half of them are gone. 
The ones you've uploaded here look very nice.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 25, 2009)

Stinky Sweat Pea and Cave- about to toss 7. 17 out of 17 turned female from bag seed..
IMG_4171.jpg
IMG_4172.jpg
IMG_4175.jpg
IMG_4176.jpg

lowlife hindu kush..
IMG_4184.jpg
IMG_4188.jpg
IMG_4189.jpg
IMG_4191.jpg


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

Great ratio. Can't ask for better than that right? Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 28, 2009)

forgot to update this.. all 11 stinky sweet pea ended up being hermis.. beautiful top flowers with male pollen sacks on the lower branches. i think it was purely genetics.. the other plants, the 6 caves, all are females, and I kept them and trashed all the hermi stinky sweet peas.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks amazing . Great job for your first grow. I can wait to see that harvest pics


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics.. 

Excuse the HPS light making the pics look like crap.  

Flower Tent.. 6 Caves(1 topped twice), 2 Dutch Passion Blueberrys
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126599&stc=1&d=1249958521


Caves (Just completed week 4 of flower, vegd 5wks)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126600&stc=1&d=1249958521
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126601&stc=1&d=1249958521


Blueberry (Just completed week 6 or 7 of flower, veg'd by a friend for near 3 months)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126602&stc=1&d=1249958575
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=126603&stc=1&d=1249958575


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ill have some better pics in a couple of days when I water them.  The caves are a snowcap cross, and they are just starting to have that same pine odor, I LOVE IT!  The blueberrys smell of berries!


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone have any comments?  this is my first time!!


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 12, 2009)

nice-real nice!


----------



## burnalot420 (Aug 21, 2009)

hey relentless, everything looks great, i am currently a tent noob but jus got a jardin. What did u ever do about the heat issues, and could u elaborate about ur vent setup, like which way ur air is going etc. Thanx Burn


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 23, 2009)

my flower chamber?
its a homebox large with a 600 air cooled hps.  one side of the aircooled hps is hooked to 6" ducting hooked to a 6" flange on the tent for fresh air.. the other side of the hood is hooked to 6" ducting hooked to a 6" inline 424cfm fan hooked to a 6" flange on the tent.. this sucks all the heat off the bulb.. then i have a 4" inline turbine fan hooked to the tent and on the other side of the fan i have 4" ducting hooked to a 4" carbon filter, sucking the heat out of the top of the tent and venting out..
i had to add a 5200btu window unit to the room to help with heat. if i had the vents dutcted to the attic then i wouldnt have to have the window unit.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 23, 2009)

looks good man!  can't wait to see ya harvest.
i'm about to start my second dwc grow(forth grow all together) in the next week or two myself..
:48:


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thx guys. I would upload pics but my computers are down. I am really impressed with my first time green thumb though. 2 out of the 6 caves are as covered with trichomes as I have ever seen! And they only just completed week 6 of flower!
Thx again


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thx guys. I would upload pics but my computers are down. I am really impressed with my first time green thumb though. 2 out of the 6 caves are as covered with trichomes as I have ever seen on a plant! And they only just completed week 6 of flower!
Thx again


----------



## Go_Cougs420 (Sep 4, 2009)

wow that plant taken out of the grow room and set in the bucket is looking very nice! Big ol' buds on it, nice job man! Whats with the duck tape on the bottom by the soil though?


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Sep 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys. i wish i could post up pics, but my new computer doesnt have the program to upload my pics and the other 2 computers crashed, so i wont be able to post up for a min.

i cut the two blueberrys the other day.. got a little over 2 dry zones, one only yielded 15.5g because i left it in a 1gal or 2gal bucket.. the 5gal blueberry yielded 43g..

i also cut down the 3 lowlife hindu kush and got 4.5g dried, lol. wont be doing those again.

the 6 caves are fat as hell and covered in trichomes, they just completed their 8th week of flower and im not seeing any amber trichomes yet, so they are starting their 9th week of flower this week..

for my second crop, only 1 double gum turned male.. so i have 2 blue hash, 1 cali hash, 3 double gum, and 1 big blueberry bush.. these, along with the 6 caves are in my new setup, a homebox xl with a 600hps and a 400hps..

temp is 75*, but rh is 66%, im trying to figure out how to lower the rh.. any help?  passive intake, im guessing i need to cut and put a 6" flange to increase passive intake..  any help?

thanks!


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

Go_Cougs420 said:
			
		

> wow that plant taken out of the grow room and set in the bucket is looking very nice! Big ol' buds on it, nice job man! Whats with the duck tape on the bottom by the soil though?


well the plant was so tall I had to try and bend it over and one time i bended too much and it cracked, so i taped it up and it healed itself.

btw it wasnt just set in the bucket, thats a 5gal bucket it flowered in.
thanks


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 6, 2009)

How's the smoke? Haven't tried any of mine yet, only day 52 or something. Man! those things were TRIMMED!  Was that to save space, sea of green an all that? great big bud tho, good job. I don't think any of mine will be that big.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 6, 2009)

I got it from a buddy at 3months in veg.. it just grew like that.. i havent smoked any yet, its on its 2nd day of curing 

thanks!!


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy Sativa!!! Looks great for a first grow man!!! You should have seen my first grow.. 4 plants yielded 1/2 oz LOL


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks mindzeye.
Im probably going to cut the caves this weekend!
I vaped a bowl of the blueberry and a bowl of my lowlife hindu kush through the v tower extreme bag and it was killer!!!!

I got over 2 dry zones from the two blues, I hope to get 6-8 dry zones off my 6 caves.

thanks again guys.
A special shoutout goes out to phatfarmer, mindzeye, hemp goddess, and most of all, dirtyolsouth


----------

